# stringwalking a barebow compound?



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You need a long ATA and round wheels. I stringwalked a protech with 4000 limbs and accu-wheels. It was very similar to setting-up my stringwalking recurve.
There is a series of articles called the stringwalkers trilogy and they have most of the info you need.

-Grant


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Stringwalking compounds is a great method as long as the A-A is long enough. I've always done it with 48 inch bows but a little shorter should be ok. It's like SW with a recurve but more adjustable for tune. Using a plunger is almost a must to get the best results, and I have always found an arrow on the stiffer side works better.
David Hughes made it work great for a long time !


----------



## Taharris66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am string walking on my recurve for hunting, but I have gotten accustomed to the confidence I have with putting the arrow point on where I want to hit. This is why I am contemplating on doing it with the compounds I just bought. The Hoyt has the round wheels and it is #35 max. The Scepter is #60 max with the fury wheels. I already have a plunger and spring rest, but I was concerned that if there was to radical of a cam it could overdue the downward pressure on the rest after the release. The publication that the Fraternity put out talked about setting up the compounds (tuning) them for string walking. My first bow should arrive either today or tomorrow (the Hoyt) and the other should be at my door on the 5th or so. Shooting a compound compared to my trad stuff feels a bit backwards to me. I am used to the pressure (power) of my shot at full draw. To me it is like the first time I drove a bulldozer. You open the throttle to 100% and then use a deceleration pedal to slow the dozer down. I have to get used to the tough part of the draw at the beginning of my shot sequence.


----------

